# pigeons for sale



## trout_bum_376 (Mar 8, 2009)

im looking for pigeon to do some bird work miy my 1 year old GSP. i live in the Grand Rapids area.. if anyone is willing to sell some or stear mw in the right direction that would be great. i know that i could always trap some, but i was using that as a last resort.. i would rather buy some. i dont live by any amish either so thats not really an option either. Im looking for 6-8 birds.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

PM sent!


----------



## A2Brit (Jun 6, 2012)

I JUST started trapping again this spring, so I dont have any in the pen but should soon. When do you need them?


----------



## RubeOne (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm also looking for pigeons and any advice on getting into training dog/s with them. Any help would immensely be appreciated and I would be glad to compensate for goods and services if that was called for.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

hit the amish farms


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

I have 3 launchers and an auto backer for sale


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have some for sale..


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have 40 more birds for training


----------



## jkbadge (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm looking for some pigeons as well. Need to finish up some upland training with my yellow lab, you still have them?


----------



## smokinbritts (Apr 17, 2011)

I also have some that i will sell I live in imlay city


----------



## jkbadge (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm all the way over on the west side of the state, looking for some a little closer. Thanks though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ILTHG (Sep 15, 2013)

I need some as well maybe we can do a group buy if anyone finds some or someone has a lot to sell


----------



## abbelanegsp (Apr 25, 2008)

pigeons for sale $5.00 each or 6 for $25.00. Kalamazoo area. 269-760-4091


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Jun 29, 2007)

smokinbritts said:


> I also have some that i will sell I live in imlay city


sent you a pm.

JT


----------



## shiva (Jul 8, 2014)

abbelanegsp said:


> pigeons for sale $5.00 each or 6 for $25.00. Kalamazoo area. 269-760-4091


Do you still have birds for sale?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

shiva said:


> Do you still have birds for sale?


I think you're about 4 years too late. This thread is from 2014.


----------

